

Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancers? (April 2011) - whoishiring

Lets see it is useful to have a freelancer matchmaking thread.<p>Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
jamii
SEEKING WORK

Remote work preferable. Nomadic, currently in Hong Kong.

I've worked professionally with python, ocaml and erlang. I've worked in
search ( <http://bit.ly/ji-texsearch-opt> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/texsearch> ), testing ( <http://bit.ly/ji-fuzzer> ),
distributed systems ( <http://bit.ly/ji-mealy> ) and am making inroads into
p2p ( <https://github.com/jamii/dissertation> , <http://bit.ly/ji-telehash> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/erl-telehash> ). I have a strong background in math
(real analysis, probability, discrete maths) and computer science (randomized
algorithms, AI / epistemic logic, machine learning) .

I'm willing to work on anything interesting but my main interests are
distributed systems and p2p networks.

Resume - <http://bit.ly/ji-about>

Blog - <http://bit.ly/ji-blog>

Github - <https://github.com/jamii>

------
danohuiginn
This thread is almost all people looking for work, but the (mainly on-site)
hiring thread is almost all people offering work.

Seems like a little flexibility on either side could get good results.

------
bartonfink
Let's give this a shot. SEEKING WORK.

I have a baby on the way and hours outside of my day job to turn into dollars.
I work for a defense contractor, and the contract I work on disallows any work
above 40 hours a week, so I have plenty of time on my hands that I'd rather
not spend looking at Babies-R-Us catalogs with my wife.

I live in Denver, but strongly prefer remote work. I've worked professionally
with Java, C++, Javascript (both in browsers as well as an embedded scripting
language) Groovy, and PHP as an intern and am currently on a quest to figure
out Lisp to see what "the profound enlightenment experience" ESR talked about
is. I'm open to small, one-off jobs as well as a long-term relationship, but
because this baby is approaching at 60 seconds a minute, it wouldn't be
prudent for me (or cheap for you) if I quit my day job to pursue another
opportunity full time.

My contact info is on my profile page. If you've got anything you'd like done,
let me know and we'll work something out.

------
oziumjinx
SEEKING FREELANCER

We are located in New York City but remote work is totally fine.

We are rebuilding the backend of our application on Google AppEngine. Solid
Python/Django skills are required. AppEngine experience would be a big plus.
Familiarity with browser addons/extensions is also a big plus (Chrome,
Firefox, IE).

Remote work totally fine. We prefer at least 10 hrs a week that you can
commit. 20+ hrs would be great.

Would love to see work samples, github code, resume, random facebook photos,
and blood samples. (kidding)

~~~
europa
Contact info Please. Here or in your profile

~~~
oziumjinx
Oops... should be in my profile now

------
ryanfelton
Developer seeking Designer for paid 10hr / week contract.

If you’re a designer who loves playing tabletop role playing games and would
love to play a key role in improving Obsidian Portal, we’ve got an opportunity
for you. Read more about it here [http://blog.obsidianportal.com/seeking-a-
user-interface-desi...](http://blog.obsidianportal.com/seeking-a-user-
interface-designer/).

~~~
9to5culture
I found a fantastic designer on oDesk
<https://www.odesk.com/users/~~1929b5c931432527>

He did our landing page <http://www.9to5culture.com>

------
drewcrawford
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

TX (DFW/Austin)

Native iOS (iPhone/iPad) and Mac Development

Apple-related consulting (enterprise software, Mac/iOS ports, app review help,
performance tuning)

ABSOLUTELY NO full-time job offers, unpaid/equity gigs, NDAs

<http://drewcrawfordapps.com>

~~~
justinchen
Nice looking portfolio. Is it just you or do you have a team of devs?

~~~
drewcrawford
Me + two part-time contractors.

------
flowseeker
Developer seeking work, NYC or remote.

I'm a developer with about 10 years experience. I started out using Perl
scripts in computational biology, and have long since left the research world
behind. My skills include OO Perl, MySQL, PHP, JavaScript, Lucene/Solr,
Objective-C, and of course my current favorite: the powerful Django, Python,
Postgres, jQuery combination. I have even been known to do some web design
(keep it minimalist!).

I've worked on projects spanning the spectrum, from startups that never got
beyond 10 users and a virtual server to those requiring several dedicated
servers, an index of millions of documents, and plenty of moving parts to keep
everyone happy. I'm pretty dogged in solving any problem that comes my way
during a project, and really enjoy the process of learning new skills.

Contact info is in my profile.

~~~
n9com
interested - can you send us an email with details of your past work. contact
info in profile.

------
rdoherty
SEEKING WORK

Remote and local, SF Bay Area.

Performance engineer and frontend web developer. Worked at Yahoo! and Mozilla
as a frontend engineer specializing in performance and scalability. Available
for consulting and short duration work (~10hrs/week). Would love to help make
any site faster.

<http://www.ryandoherty.net/> <https://github.com/ryandoherty>
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/ryandoherty>

------
gcv
SEEKING WORK, Bay Area

I'm working on a startup, but have to pause and do some short-term consulting
to pay the bills. I am particularly interested in helping anyone who needs
system-level work done, in C, on Linux or Unix environments. I have experience
working with filesystems, and have written custom network filesystems which
run on top of Samba. Although I have never done any kernel hacking, I would
love to learn it and will give a substantial discount to anyone who gives me
the opportunity.

------
PieSquared
SEEKING WORK

Student looking for part-time remote work. Will probably charge less than
most.

Well versed in Linux networking (specifically Ubuntu Server administration),
Python, C, and Java. Have done significant amount of work with PHP, iOS/Obj-C,
OCaml, Common Lisp, and x86 assembly. Pretty good background in math and
computer science, some background in physics/electrical engineering/biology.

Would love to work on anything interesting!

------
sjwalter
SEEKING REMOTE WORK

I'm a professional hacker, currently working at a super-cool ISP in
Yellowknife, Canada. I've worked on automated testing frameworks in Perl at
NITI (startup, sold to IBM), device drivers in C++ at ATI, RTOS hacking at
National Instruments, systems software at Redback Networks, and lots more. In
my spare time, I've been hacking lots on Node.js and building stuff for iOS.
I'm mostly building stuff that uses Twilio, and my Node.js Twilio library
(<https://github.com/sjwalter/node-twilio>) has good adoption (and it's pretty
innovative--it turns interacting with a REST API into interacting with an
EventEmitter--check it out!).

Interested in filling my spare time with interesting projects and money to
help me fund my startup (as yet in the noodling and experimenting stage until
I can get some fulltime work on it).

Github: <https://github.com/sjwalter> Email: stephenwalters@gmail.com Blog:
stephenwalters.posterous.com Twitter: twitter.com/sjwalter

------
peng
SEEKING UI WORK

Remote only. Nomadic, currently in Berlin.

I'm a designer who code in vi and track changes with git. I've worked with
Rails, Django, web.py, node.js startups and associated templating languages.
My CSS preprocessor of choice is Stylus.

Get in touch if you have an interesting project.

Portfolio - <http://nylira.com>

~~~
danohuiginn
nice portfolio

------
nickoakland
SEEKING FREELANCER

We are located in Oakland, CA and prefer a bay-based front-end PHP Web
Developer for exciting local apparel company

We are currently looking for an experienced PHP Web Developer. This is an
exciting opportunity in Oakland for a new apparel company that uses Magento
and Wordpress for our two main sites.

This is for part-time, contract-based work best suited for freelance
developers near the Bay Area with availability to occasionally come in for
meetings in Oakland (most, if not all, work can be done remotely). Weekly
hours will vary depending on projects/tweaks. Quick turn-around is highly
important.

Must able to communicate effectively and be able to work well with
art/creative director from sketches, PSD comps, wireframes or sometimes
(though not often) merely telephone conversations.

This is a great on-going opportunity for those with other clients and looking
for an extra boost of work here and there.

Pay hourly or project-based.

------
vlokshin
I run a number of personal start-up projects that I constantly hire for, and I
project manage a few for other firms as well.

Constantly looking for talented technical professionals that are a pleasure to
work with.

Email me: vlad@startfinder.com or Add me:
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/vlokshin>

------
wlievens
SEEKING WORK

Remote and local, Antwerp area BELGIUM

Well-versed in front-end development as well as back-end stuff, most
experienced with Java but comfortable with other platforms.

Domain experience includes compilers, open-source GIS and image processing.

Not available for full-time development, but I can put in the hours in
evenings.

------
solid
SEEKING WORK - remote or local PA-Lehigh Valley (Allentown/Bethlehem/Easton)

My partner and I have a small design studio LLC called Solid Design Group.

I am a Rails/jQuery programmer with ops experience constructing, deploying,
and maintaining many production websites/apps. I run a nice Rails stack
including hoptoad/github/backup/capistrano/haml/sass/compass, etc

He is a print/web/advertising graphic designer.

We both have many years of experience working with small businesses and
fortune 500 clients.

We specialize in websites, web apps, branding for small bus/startups, and
print work (brochure/bus cards/letterhead/etc).

Website: <http://soliddesigngroup.net> Github: <http://github.com/jonathanb>
and <http://github.com/soliddesign>

------
robeastham
I am currently bootstrapping MightyCV - a resume platform with hacker
leanings. It has integrations with HN, github and StackOverflow along with
some other cool features. I've built and designed the whole service myself
with the help of some great ruby gems. Thanks guys! Signing up for an account
will therefore give you some idea of what sort of web app I'm capable of
building. I'm looking for web development contract work, either remote or in
London, while I continue to bootstrap MightyCV.

Here's what my MightyCV looks like:

<http://robeastham.mightycv.com>

If you like the look of it you can sign up for your own MightyCV resume by
joining the private beta at <http://www.mightycv.com> (use this beta signup
code: 22MARCH2011 after clicking the sign-up link on the homepage).

------
flignats
SEEKING FREELANCER

We are located in Silicon Valley, but remote work for this project is just as
good.

I am with SkillAddiction.com and SA provides casual gaming tournaments for
people to enter into, for a chance to win cash and prizes. Players view a
variety of tournaments and select which one to enter. Tournaments are free,
cost virtual currency, or cost cash to enter and compete; which is where our
biggest question is - what denomination, or entry cost, is optimal and
attracts the most participants? We have a bunch of data and are looking to
identify and extract key customer metrics so that we can gain better insight
into our customers.

If you love to dig around numbers and identify cool metrics that help make a
difference, drop us a line!

[hnname]@skilladdiction

------
bigohms
SEEKING FREELANCER (Developer)

Dev to build a MVP rails geo app and data infrastructure ( will be accessible
in the near future by mobile devices).

Familiarity with the following is helpful to take this on: * Storing location
data in ActiveRecord (PostGIS/PostgreSQL and MySQL) * Accessing location data
in Controller * How to use open geo-standards for sharing data: GeoRSS, WMS,
WFS, WCS, Microformats, KML, GeoJASON * How to use geocoders * Geographic data
formats (Vector and Raster) * Using Ruby/Mapscript, Ruby/GDAL, Ruby/GEOS *
Talking to Mapserver (IvyGIS) * Using Geonames Ruby API

or * YM4R * GeoRuby * Spatial Adapter for ActiveRecord * GeoKit *
acts_as_locatable * acts_as_geocodable * graticule

~~~
solid
I'm interested. Have ample Rails experience, no domain experience with
geolocation, but I'm a motivated and quick learner. Please see my post in this
thread for contact info

------
gduplessy
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE WORK ONLY

Boca Raton, FL

Mainly Ruby on Rails.

I've done work with HAML/HTML/ERB, CSS, some jQuery, and a multitude of gems
to build fully functional websites and web apps.

Available immediately and able to communicate through IM, Skype, Phone and
email.

My Github: <https://github.com/gduplessy>

My Resume: <http://gduplessy.com/about.html>

My Blog: <http://gduplessy.com/about.html>

------
ethagnawl
Seeking Work - NYC or Remote

I'm a freelance (mostly client-side) developer looking to find interesting
projects to work on.

I'm passionate about JavaScript and am itching to use Backbone, Handlebars,
node, Knockout, etc. to solve real world problems.

Beyond HTML/CSS/JS, I have experience working with PHP and Ruby/Rails, would
be excited about hacking my way around a Perl or Python project and am not
above working with Joomla and WordPress.

Contact ethagnawl@gmail.com and check out my resume/work samples at
<http://ethagnawl.com>

------
lynaghk
SEEKING WORK

My specialty is data visualization and technical graphic design. I primarily
use R (ggplot) and Protovis, and tie it together with LaTeX (for print/PDF) or
HTML + JavaScript on the web. For data munging I use Ruby (for hacks), R (for
adv. analysis), and Clojure (for couth). I live in Portland, Oregon, USA.

github profile:

<https://github.com/lynaghk>

recent algorithm + dataviz project:

<http://www.dirigibleFlightcraft.com/prote.cs/>

------
kingsidharth
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

UI, Web Designer

Can design your website, blog or give you a brand identity. Mostly been doing
design consultation for startups lately. But anything short-term will do.

Though I am not really looking for it, but if you have a web-app you need a UI
for, do ping me - if things are interesting I'd like to get along.

Unfinished Portfolio: <http://design.64notes.com>

Forrst: <http://forrst.com/people/kingsidharth>

------
jellisjapan
SEEKING WORK. New Orleans, LA (or remote).

I'm a full time developer concentrating on doing high quality front-end / UX
work for web applications and startups. I can help you handle both design,
app-flow, mockups, as well as the cross browser compliant HTML5, CSS3, and
Javascript required to build it.

I also have especially good experience working with Ruby/Rails/Sinatra/Rack
based applications (due to the fact that I've built many of my own from
scratch as self produced applications).

Email in profile.

------
Two9A
Let's give this a blast.

SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I'm a PHP/JS developer, with a background in the embedded field. You might
know me from the DSemu and jsGB projects, building games console emulators in
C++ and JavaScript respectively.

If you need PHP/MySQL/JS work done, I'm available on a remote-work basis. I'm
also open to embedded C/assembly work, if you have any.

Email address on my profile, articles and code samples at
<http://imrannazar.com/>

------
shpxnvz
SEEKING WORK, remote or Baltimore, MD area

I've got around 10 years working in webapp development. Experience in Scala,
Groovy and Java, some Python and PHP as well as HTML, CSS, JS.
Enthusiastically interested in any web application work, but not much in the
way of web design chops. Small or big projects welcome. Happy to talk about
projects and ideas!

I'd like to find enough freelance work to replace my full-time job and free up
some time to work on my startup.

~~~
n9com
interested, get in touch, email in my profile.

------
rtbin
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote essential :)

Designer needed. Ability to code valid HTML is desirable but not essential.

We are a team working remotely (Europe, US & India) on a wide variety of
client sites and workload is getting too big for us to manage alone. There
should be quite a but of freedom to run wild with design work if you can
justify it as useable ;)

Email is in profile. Send me a link to a portfolio or a bunch of links and
we'll go from there.

------
brianmwang
SEEKING WORK

My partner and I are currently bootstrapping our startup, Fitocracy
(<http://www.fitocracy.com>) and are looking for web development contract work
either in the NY area or remotely.

We cover everything from wireframes and Photoshop mockup designs, to user
flows and interactions, to fully fleshed out web apps using plenty of
Python/Django, HTML/CSS/Javascript.

Contact at bri.m.wang@gmail.com

------
bluedevil2k
SEEKING WORK.

Remote work only. Live and work in Austin, TX.

I've worked with Java for 13 years and jQuery for over 3 years. I'm open to
anything really as long as it's interesting and gives me a reason to get
excited to sit in front of my computer for full days of coding. Something
that's interesting to work on would take preference over something that's dull
but pays well. Flexible to work on your schedule. Contact me via the e-mail in
my profile.

~~~
barry-cotter
The email in your profile is only visible to admins. Edit your textbox if you
want anyone else to see something.

~~~
bluedevil2k
My HN id @ gmail.com

Will fix the profile when I'm not on the iphone. Thanks.

------
retlehs
SEEKING WORK, Colorado/remote

Front-end web development, WordPress

My personal site: <http://benword.com/>

My freelance site: <http://www.hypetreatment.com/>

My WordPress theme for developers based on HTML5 Boilerplate, Starkers, and
Blueprint CSS/960gs: <http://www.rootstheme.com/>

------
jbaker
SEEKING WORK

I'm late to this party but posting anyway.

I'm in Dallas. Local or remote is fine.

Development background - Java and Python primarily. I'm also really good with
JavaScript, server or client. I'm an expert with Google App Engine. If anyone
is looking for something there, I am your man.

Contact info in profile. LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/bakerjay>

------
workwork
SEEKING FREELANCER

Seeking design and or design/front-end dev freelancers that work remotely. We
need help with front-end design for a professional web 2.0/"3.0" feeling look
(think Turbotax.com in look and feel). Ideally designers that have some (or a
lot) of front-end development in them and can also convert their designs into
XHTML and CSS and do some UX work with JavaScript and jQuery.

greatworkplay@gmail.com

------
samsonasu
SEEKING WORK: Phoenix AZ area or remote

Android/Rails programmer by preference, but I have experience almost
everywhere. I'm looking to help out small to medium size companies on a
project basis. I like to work with your team to improve the code, fix the
tough bugs, and help your programmers improve, but I can also take over the
project as a whole if necessary.

Contact info in my profile

------
baadd
SEEKING FREELANCER

(throwaway account) Looking for a designer for design/markup/css/js work.

Southern California, preferably Orange County area. This will likely be a
three month project requiring roughly 10 hours per week. The project is a
fairly straightforward web design project.

Contact via M8R-p0mf3u@mailinator.com and if available please link to prior
work. Thanks.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Never understood why people looking to hire someone would use a throwaway
account. Just makes you look a little shady

------
pyb
SEEKING WORK

I've just released an open source X server for Lisp hackers.

Am now available for Systems, Mobile and possibly Backend projects !

Straight to my Github : <https://github.com/pyb>

Or for more info : <http://pyb.github.com>

------
vgurgov
SEEKING FREELANCER For videolla.com

1) web UI/Designer contract. Rails experience preferred. For redesign of our
fastest growing startup videolla.com

2) Marketing PR hacker intern/freelancer. You will make us famous!

If you feel you are 1)+2) you should also apply. Bay Area preferred. Remote is
possible for exceptional candidates!

------
newy
SEEKING FREELANCER

Opzi (YC S10) SOMA/SF. Looking for designers with a clean, minimalist (FB,
Apple-ish) sense of design to polish our enterprise knowledgebase product.
Ideally you can Photoshop and create clean CSS. Local would be great, but
remote ok as well. Send samples and your rate to:

euwyn@opzi.com

~~~
irvbriscoe
My portfolio is at <http://www.irvbriscoe.com>

------
rchgrca
SEEKING WORK, SF Bay Area, Contract/Remote. Seasoned UI Developer (HTML, JS,
CSS, AJAX, LAMP), 15 yrs experience, having worked on the world's most
trafficked sites: Yahoo! AOL, eBay (<http://www.linkedin.com/in/rchgrca>)

------
nola
SEEKING FREELANCER -- developer

We're located in Seattle, but remote is okay.

Hiring for mobile app development (ios & android).

nola1919@gmail.com

*To those seeking work, it would be great if you provided a link to a list of your past work and/or portfolio.

------
ashitvora
SEEKING WORK. Remote.

Recently moved back to India from Bay Area.

HTML, CSS, Javascript Developer.

<http://github.com/ashitvora> <http://ashitvora.com>

------
aymeric
SEEKING FREELANCER

I am looking for a Ruby on Rails developer to help me with
<http://taskarmy.com>

I am based in Australia and would love to work with someone in Eastern Europe
or Asia.

Thanks!

~~~
gduplessy
Would you accept remote freelancers?

~~~
aymeric
Yes! REMOTE ONLY

~~~
gduplessy
Just sent an email your way!

------
joelackner
SEEKING WORK

Quality design concepts, website layouts, user interfaces &
marks/logos/brands/icons. Only taking on concept work at this time, too
backlogged with development.

<http://celsius.ws>

------
mikelbring
Developer seeking remote work.

I work full time as a web developer for a transportation company, but I am
looking to start freelancing more. My tools include PHP, Javascript, MySQL,
MongoDB, Redis, and HTML/CSS coding. Email is in my profile.

~~~
zinssmeister
Hey, I am the founder of <http://www.virtualrockstars.com> and I might need
some PHP help here and there. Maybe we can get in touch?

------
tomelders
We're seeking a .NET developer, preferably in london. Experience with Umbraco
would also be a plus but not essential.

Get in touch via the website.

<http://www.appliedworks.co.uk>

------
darklighter3
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

I have been doing Java web development for 12 years with skills in related
tools (Spring, Struts, Hibernate, Javascript, jQuery). I have also done some
Python and App Engine.

Contact info is in my profile.

------
ryanfitz
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or NYC

I do freelance work and focus on projects that use or want to use mongoDB,
backbone.js, rails, nodejs. my github is <http://github.com/codebrew>

------
sgricci
SEEKING WORK (Remote or Local)

Boulder, CO

Freelance PHP/MySQL/HTML/CSS/jQuery, 10 years experience.

Work full time as a lead engineer / architect, looking to turn spare time into
dollars.

E-mail and sites in profile.

------
siong1987
SEEKING WROK.

<http://flochip.com>

------
jgill
SEEKING WORK

Based in Austin, TX. Willing to work remote or in Austin.

Industrial strength C# and ASP.NET development.

View the links on my profile (inluding LinkedIn) for recommendations,
examples, etc.

------
dytrivedi
SEEKING WORK Let's see! <http://advancewith.us/stuff/Resume.pdf>
<http://about.me/dytrivedi>

------
irvbriscoe
SEEKING WORK

I code HTML, CSS, JS, PHP and JQUERY. Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator are my
favorite design apps.

Portfolio at <http://www.irvbriscoe.com>

------
kchap
Seeking Work:

DC area or remote. Copy editing, copy writing. I'd love to help you identify
and communicate your vision articulately and passionately!

Email in profile.

------
amac
Seeking freelancer

Web developer, remote ok.

Project is to catalog every product in existence.

Database knowledge a bonus.

E-mail is in my profile.

------
iworkforthem
SEEKING WORK

I code Java/Javascript/CSS/HTML.

I automate web testing with Selenium/Sahi.

Remote work - Asia & US. Ask me anything.

------
Kilimanjaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

If you need help with python, drop me a line. App Engine projects welcome.

Contact info in my profile.

------
CoachRufus87
Seeking Work, Austin, TX (or remote)

College Student/Bootstrapper

Rails, HTML/CSS, UX

Email in profile

------
MadWombat
SEEKING WORK (REMOTE PREFERABLE)

UNIX systems admin, python (mostly django), a bit of clojure and ruby.

------
ecito
SEEKING WORK, New York

iPhone/iPad developer looking for extra work. Contact info in my profile.

